# Mails in Outlook verschwunden!!



## Foxgame (18. November 2007)

Hi

ich habe mit dem Programm Acronis True Image 10 meine Festplatte 1:1 auf eine andere Festplatte "geklont" es sind auch alle Programme usw da nur nicht meine Mail die ich mit Outlook abgerufen hatte.

Meine Frage:

Wo werden diese Mails denn nach dem Abruf gespeichert?


Diese mails sind sehr wichtig ich hofee ihr könnte mir helfen

grüße

Foxgame


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. November 2007)

Hi

Die Mails werden normalerweise im Profil gespeichert, wenn du die Datei nicht geändert hast.
In den Anwendungsdaten musst du dich bis zum Outlook-Ordner durchklicken. Darin findest du eine PST-Datei, die deine Mails, Kontakte, Termine etc enthält.


----------



## Foxgame (18. November 2007)

wo finde ich denn das ganze zeug


----------



## michaelwengert (19. November 2007)

Du findest es hier:

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"Dein Benutzername"\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\Outlook\outlook.pst


----------



## Foxgame (8. Dezember 2007)

wie kann man den .PST dateien suchen


----------

